# Transducer location help



## hunt'n'fish (Oct 11, 2014)

I bought a clearance Humminbird 1199ci hd si last October. I am now anxious to get it installed and try it out. I will mount the transducer on a mounting plate ( the previous owner did not and now I have 3 holes i will have to seal where the old screws are ). I have a Lowe with a riveted hull. I know that will make finding an area free of turbulance more difficult. I am thinking of mounting it just to the right of the bunk. This should put it between 2 rivet rows. I believe there is only 1 rivet row under the bunk but I won't know for sure until I get to the lake. I will try to attach photos. The black marks with the R's are rivet rows and the Black marks with the X's labeled S are locations of strakes. Any suggestions from those with Lund or other riveted hulls will be appreciated.


----------



## hunt'n'fish (Oct 11, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like your spot on. Mine is located in a similar location and works as good as can be expected.


----------



## hunt'n'fish (Oct 11, 2014)

Gottagofishn said:


> Looks like your spot on. Mine is located in a similar location and works as good as can be expected.


Sounds like a good start. I considered left of the bunk But by the time I clear the strake I am about even with the prop. I figured that would not be good. Do you run a seperate transducer for readings at speed. I have a feeling I will have to lower my transducer lower than normal to get a good reading in which case I may not need a seperate skimmer transducer. I read the lower mounting results in a rooster tail but if you feel the gap between the transducer and mounting plate the rooster tail goes away. I guess it will be trial and error on the water for a while to dial it in. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have mine mounted pretty much like the book suggests and I do get a rooster tail. It's only bothersome as it gets the engine wet and causes water spots. I have seen where some folks make a shield for it out of different materials. So far I guess it hasn't bothered me enough. 
I get good reading going pretty fast with this setup, it should do well for you.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Gottagofishn said:


> I have mine mounted pretty much like the book suggests and I do get a rooster tail. It's only bothersome as it gets the engine wet and causes water spots. I have seen where some folks make a shield for it out of different materials. So far I guess it hasn't bothered me enough.
> I get good reading going pretty fast with this setup, it should do well for you.


I had a Hummr with downscan and the only way I could get the transdcr to read correctly at any speed was to bury it about 1" lower than the bottom of the transom. Didn't care for the unit and sold it.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gottagofishn said:


> I have mine mounted pretty much like the book suggests and I do get a rooster tail. It's only bothersome as it gets the engine wet and causes water spots. I have seen where some folks make a shield for it out of different materials. So far I guess it hasn't bothered me enough.
> I get good reading going pretty fast with this setup, it should do well for you.


Did you get a rooster tail on the old boat also? Never really paid attention before. just put a new one on with down scan and I am getting a small tail.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

None on the your boat. This hull is a bit different than that one.


----------



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

I had the same problems with holes from old transducers, rivet heads, and where to locate. On location go by the manual but your idea of locating it to the right of the bunk appears correct. To solve the holes and rivet heads I used a 1/8 plate of 6010 aluminum and a transducer mounting plate. Cut the aluminum plate to cover old holes and transfer location of rivet heads which you can relieve with a die grinder. On the back side of the aluminum drill and countersink for (2)1/4x20 flat head screws. These will hold your plastic mounting plate. Then drill 4holes in corners and countersink on opposite side. These 4 holes are used to attach the aluminum plate to your hull making sure to use 3m 5200 in between hull and new plate. Now the new plate is mounted on the hull with the 2 1/4x20 screws facing you which you can easily mount the plastic transducer board to with a couple of nuts. What I liked about this set-up is that it seals old holes and lets you experiment on location of transducer without drilling more holes in your transom.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

i would get a mounting plate, like the one`s at cabelas. then get some thin paper like drafting paper, the kind you can almost see thru. cut the paper the same size as the mounting board. line the paper over the three holes and the way you want it along the bottom of the boat. then magic marker the three holes on the paper. transfer the marks on the board, and drill clearance holes for the three screws. i would use the three screws that came out of the boat. fill the holes with 4200 and the outer edge of the board. now the three srews have sealed the holes and are holding the board. now you can drill all the holes you want in the board, just dont drill thru it.


----------

